# Fakebestellungen mit Wegwerfadresse



## help123 (22 März 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

heute versuchten 2 Paketdienstleister mir pakete zuzustellen und ich bekam einen Brief von Ebay , das mit dieser Mailadresse versucht wurde, ein Ebaykonto zu erstellen.

Es handelte sich um eine Wegwermailadresse und nach Recherchen, ich bekam die IP zugesendet, stellte sich heruas, das ein Proxyserver aus den US verwendet wurde.

Einen Teil meiner daten wußte man, den anderen Teil hat man sich vom Impressum meiner Website gezogen, da ich einen Onlineshop betreibe.

Ich habe Strafantrag gegen unbekannt mit tatverdächtigen gestellt.

Meine Fragen:

Kommt die Polzei trotz Wegwerfadresse und proxyserver an die daten?

Ich habe große Angst, welches Schindluder hier noch mit meinen Daten getrieben wurde!

VG

help123


----------



## sascha (23 März 2012)

Hier mal als Erste Hilfe für dich: http://www.computerbetrug.de/sicher...itats-diebstahl-missbrauch-des-eigenen-namens

Ansonsten: Ja. Unter bestimmten Umständen ist es auch trotz Verwendung von Wegwerfadressen und Proxyservern möglich, an die Identität eines Täters zu kommen.


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2012)

@help123, weise alle Pakete zurück, die du nicht bestellt hast und schicke die s. g. _"Bestätigung über die Erstattung einer Anzeige"_ von der Polizei an eBay. Haste die nicht, dann hole sie dir nachträglich, da eBay dir womöglich auch noch Provisionen abkassieren wird. Außerdem kann es gut sein, dass dich einzelne Absender der Artikel anzeigen und da wäre es gut vorgebeugt zu haben.

Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, warum du überhaupt Pakete bekommst? Demnach müsste ja jemand mit deinen Daten eingekauft haben, ohne Bereicherungsabsicht. Will dich da einer ärgern, hast du Feinde?


----------



## nich-mit-mir (23 März 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Haste die nicht, dann hole sie dir nachträglich, da eBay dir womöglich auch noch Provisionen abkassieren wird. sabsicht. Will dich da einer ärgern, hast du Feinde?


 
eBay kassiert doch nur Provisionen wenn man über eBay etwas verkauft. Wenn man NUR kauft bekommt eBay doch keine. Oder habe ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2012)

help123 lässt uns etwas im Nebel stochern. Die Sache mit der Provision wäre dann der Fall, wenn auch noch mit dem fremd angelegten Account verkauft worden ist.


----------



## BenTigger (23 März 2012)

nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> eBay kassiert doch nur Provisionen wenn man über eBay etwas verkauft. Wenn man NUR kauft bekommt eBay doch keine. Oder habe ich da was verpasst?


Ja, du hast folgende Zeile überlesen:

```
heute versuchten 2 Paketdienstleister mir pakete zuzustellen und ich bekam einen Brief von Ebay,
das mit dieser Mailadresse versucht wurde, ein Ebaykonto zu erstellen.
```
Mit einem EBaykonto kann man dann Verkäufe tätigen und dafür fallen dann Provisionen an.


----------

